# Remedy for vac hose ridges getting snagged? Anyone???



## Graham Orm (12 Mar 2016)

I use my track saw constantly at work along with my vac. The problem arises usually about a third of the way through the cut. No matter where I place the vac or how much slack there is in the hose the ridges on the hose catch on the corner of the work-piece to the extent that it holds the saw back. The hose often can't be coiled on the work-piece, and it's seldom practicle to put it over my shoulder. 
I thought of wrapping it with tape, but this would just stiffen it and eventually become dirty and messy.

Has anyone come up with a remedy for this?


----------



## Bm101 (12 Mar 2016)

Could you raise the vac? Knock up a little wheeled trolley? :?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Mar 2016)

The hose would then sag between the vacuum and the workpiece?


----------



## Bm101 (12 Mar 2016)

Ha, probably yeh. Now I'm imagining some mad, Heath Robinson affair with a really long hose suspended on some sort of rigging above the work that slides along on rails with pulleys and at least one flywheel and probably some helicoptor parts involved I need to get out more.


----------



## custard (12 Mar 2016)

This used to drive me round the bend, not just with track saws but with sanders and routers too. 

If you've got a permanent "power tool station" in your workshop then looping the hose (and power cable) up above the workpiece, using a bracket from the ceiling or a crane mechanism, is by far the best solution. For more mobile applications with a track something along the lines of the Festool bracket, that fits on the end of the track and guides the hose and cable along, can help


----------



## ColeyS1 (12 Mar 2016)

I got recommended this stuff. It does seem to have made snagging much less of an issue








I hid the cable inside so that's one less thing to get tangled up. I'll try and find what it's called

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Edit : 
http://www.hypex.co.uk/product.php?prod ... 357&page=1


----------



## Jack (W) (12 Mar 2016)

I saw this solution on the FOG some years ago. I used braided sleeving from CPC, with heat shrink tubing to hold the ends in place, though a bit of tape would probably do just as well:

http://www.easyflip.co.uk/CPC_Digital_C ... ?page=1396

Jack


----------



## Graham Orm (12 Mar 2016)

Jack (W)":2av2iye0 said:


> I saw this solution on the FOG some years ago. I used braided sleeving from CPC, with heat shrink tubing to hold the ends in place, though a bit of tape would probably do just as well:
> 
> http://www.easyflip.co.uk/CPC_Digital_C ... ?page=1396
> 
> Jack



Thanks for the feedback guys. This looks like the answer!


----------



## Eric The Viking (12 Mar 2016)

Jack's solution looks excellent. 

I'm also considering a short bit of curtain pole or broom handle. with pegs that slide into the two T-slots on the track - cheap + effective.

On balance Jack's one is a general purpose fix, as my hoses catch when used on the sander, the saw, the router... (sound of muttering tails of into the distance).

:-(

E.

PS: I always arrange the vac and the 110V transformer to be in the middle of the track length, and if possible at the back of the bench/whatever (i.e. to my left as I cut). So I start the cut with the hose leading off forwards and finish with it trailing. It's not perfect -- you have to catch the hose up at the start of the cut, and it's better on longer cuts -- but once you're going, it's usually fine.


----------



## Duncan A (12 Mar 2016)

Snaggy hoses are really annoying aren't they? Caused by the obsession with stretchy hoses replacing the relatively smooth braided ones of yesteryear.
I don't have any pictures but I have successfully used 2" plastic drainpipe, slit down one side and placed over the edge of the sheet material being cut or over the edge of the worktable. Works OK but depends what you're cutting.
Duncan


----------



## hrk (14 Mar 2016)

I have had this problem as well, in fact they have caused the board I have been cutting to shoot out from under the rail as the hose got snagged and I put a bit too much forward pressure on the saw. I have mounted a hook on my ceiling where I hang the hose up and over. It works for me as its always in the same place.


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Mar 2016)

I don't know why you don't just wear it, it's what I do.

My saw is a Festool, so the blade is one the right (my dad's was blade on the left, much more sensible for right-handers, I think), so it makes sense to push with the left hand. So the hose goes from the machine under my left arm from behind, round the back of my neck, under my right arm from in front, and away. The hose stays with me as I walk dowwn the track and it doesn't get snagged on anything.

S


----------



## Woodmatt (15 Mar 2016)

I am going to try this stuff 

http://www.canford.co.uk/TECHFLEX-BRAID ... -resistant


----------



## Graham Orm (15 Mar 2016)

I've tried it over my shoulder Steve, it works better, but when I'm on site doing repeat cuts and changing materials round, I forget after a couple of cuts and end up frustrated again. A smooth hose cover will allow me to forget the thing. I'm ordering some of the stuff listed above.


----------



## oakfield (15 Mar 2016)

Isn't this what the festool boom arm was designed for. 
I think they are expensive for what they are, but should be easy to knock up a home made one.


----------



## Graham Orm (15 Mar 2016)

oakfield":1y0k5wte said:


> Isn't this what the festool boom arm was designed for.
> I think they are expensive for what they are, but should be easy to knock up a home made one.


Easy peasy at home in the shop, but not on site when at different jobs almost every day.


----------



## Alexam (10 Apr 2016)

I have of often used one or two bungii cords hong from the rafters in my garage and they enable me to use a vac connected to a sander and is very comfortable by taking the weight off. I also use it when using the Dremel with flex attachement for the same reason. A rail would work well if you dont have rafters.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/bungee-cord-a ... -8mm/94020

Malcolm


----------



## Zeddedhed (10 Apr 2016)

For site work the hose sleeve is the only viable option in my experience.

In the workshop I've got a hangy suspendy tracky slidey arrangement (or I did until I just re-arranged my benches - it'll need re-fitting now)

I've f*&ked up so many cuts on site due to snags it drove me to have a proper row at one of the Festool reps at the D&M show - not that it was his fault. It's irritating that Festool haven't designed this problem out of the system. The bracket that Custard mentions sort of works in a lot of cases, but tin the hustle and bustle of site work it gets easily broken and isn't always the answer.

Perhaps this is one for Peter Parfitt to get his uber clever bonce around?


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Apr 2016)

Zeddedhed":2z4nyqe9 said:


> For site work the hose sleeve is the only viable option in my experience.
> 
> In the workshop I've got a hangy suspendy tracky slidey arrangement (or I did until I just re-arranged my benches - it'll need re-fitting now)
> 
> ...




Love the new hat Zed.


----------



## John15 (11 Apr 2016)

As SM says - I drape the hose over my shoulder but it's not always convenient.

John


----------



## Zeddedhed (11 Apr 2016)

Graham Orm":1e19mg79 said:


> Love the new hat Zed.



Well spotted. My 11 year old son pointed out that my pic was sooooo 1980's and I needed to keep up and 'stay relevant'.


----------



## scubadoo (19 Jul 2016)

Jack (W)":2gha3ge9 said:


> I saw this solution on the FOG some years ago. I used braided sleeving from CPC, with heat shrink tubing to hold the ends in place, though a bit of tape would probably do just as well:
> 
> http://www.easyflip.co.uk/CPC_Digital_C ... ?page=1396
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack, 

I don't suppose you can remember which size for which size hose and what length you needed?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## pcb1962 (19 Jul 2016)

scubadoo":2dc5s32e said:


> Jack (W)":2dc5s32e said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this solution on the FOG some years ago. I used braided sleeving from CPC, with heat shrink tubing to hold the ends in place, though a bit of tape would probably do just as well:
> ...



I did my hose recently with 5m of 40mm size of this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111705972548
That was the smaller diameter Festool hose on my CTL midi


----------



## Jack (W) (19 Jul 2016)

Hi Dave,

I bought the sleeving a few years ago for use with the hose that came with my Festool CT22E dust extractor. The hose is 3.5 metres long and has an outside diameter of about 34mm. I can't remember for sure what nominal diameter sleeving I bought, and I no longer have the receipt to refer to. 

However I wanted to include both the hose and the power cord within the sleeving, and so I almost certainly bought the 32mm nominal diameter sleeve with the 20mm to 50mm expansion range.

Jack


----------



## MattRoberts (19 Jul 2016)

Thanks PCB - been meaning to get some of this


----------



## Shrubby (20 Jul 2016)

Festo used to sell a steel pole that stuck in the top of your vac and had a loop on the top you pass the hose through - I still use one on of my SR6 vacs and it helps in some situations. Often though you just have to put an F clamp on the edge of the workpiece for the hose to run against the round wooden handle to avoid snagging. I had some of their original cable to hose clips from about 25 years ago and they were bluddy dreadfull
Matt


----------



## ComfortablyNumb (4 Sep 2016)

I bought a 25m roll of braided sleeving in 25mm. It fits the standard 27mm festool hose and with a bit of twisting and pulling I put some over the 36mm hose on my kapex too. It's been on there since beginning of June and hasn't frayed. Makes the pipe a bit more rigid but apart from that it's very useful product. 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAIDED-SLEEVIN ... 4141809021


----------



## Woodmonkey (4 Sep 2016)

I've been meaning to do this too, just wondering does it effect ease of stowing the hose away?


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Sep 2016)

I'd says it make them a tad stiffer but unless you're trying to get an elephant into a mini, it shouldn't be a problem. I've been using mine for a while now and it really makes that horrible judder as a catches/scrapes on a corner a long lost memory. I thought it'd need replacing fairly often but have been surprised by how little it's worn - there's the odd strand that's broke but it doesn't seem to fray wildly out of control.

Coley


----------



## MattRoberts (4 Sep 2016)

Woodmonkey":1uwa3kai said:


> I've been meaning to do this too, just wondering does it effect ease of stowing the hose away?


I actually find it easier now - the stiffness stops it from snaking about so much, making it simple to stow. Would definitely recommend it. 

But make sure to get longer than you think. I think I got 5 metres, and ended up using it all on my 2 metre hose. The diameter is usually accurate though, and has a lot of stretch


----------

